# trois fois rien



## zzie250

bonjour 

me podeis indicar si en esta expresión

..." il paraît qu'on trouve des fossiles rares _"pour trois fois rien_ _" _ici.

"pour trois fois rien" vendría a ser algo así como "por poco dinero o barato"?? eso es lo que me parece a mi.

Merçi en d'avance


----------



## Gévy

Hola Zzie:

- por dos duros.

Ahora con los euros, vete tú a saber...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, 

O:
- _por 4 chavos_ (al parecer valen exactamente la mitad de un duro... que ya no vale nada )


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

Por añadir otra...

- por cuatro _pelas (1)_
_(1) Pela = peseta_

Estoy pensando...

fósiles _tirados de precio_

¿convendría aquí?


----------



## zzie250

Merçi, merçi a toutes


----------



## Vinvin

*Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos*​
Bonjour,

je dois traduire l'expression "trois fois rien" et je me demandais s'il y avait une équivalence en espagnol ou s'il fallait bricoler ("casi nada", por ejemplo) !
Le contexte est le suivant :

"Paul souriait toujours comme s'il venait de déposer la lune à vos pieds, mais c'était trois fois rien qu'il vous proposait, [...]"

Merci d'avance

Vicente


----------



## marcoszorrilla

C'est trois fois rien = *No es nada*.


----------



## Vinvin

merci beaucoup


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Trois fois rien* peut aussi être traduit par *minucia*.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

...  lo que nos proponía era poca cosa o era insignificante. Casi nada me parece también una buena opción.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Coincido plenamente con Víctor.
*...pero era una minucia lo que te proponía.*


----------



## psycoangel

*Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos*​
Bonsoir!

Je me demande si l'on peut répondre à quelqu'un qui nous remercie de quelque chose:

 - ah! Merci.
 - C'est trois fois rien. (comme pour montrer qu'il s'agit d'une toute petite faveur sans importance)

Quelles sont les nuances en tout cas?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## lpfr

No creo haber oído eso como respuesta. Además del "de rien" se puede utilizar:
  "je vous en prie"
  Más raramente:
  "ce n'était rien"
  "avec plaisir"
  La expresión "trois fois rien" se utiliza para decir que algo es insignificante pero, como ya dije, no la he oído como respuesta a "merci".


----------



## psycoangel

¡Muchas gracias por tu aportación!

Nos veremos por el foro.


----------



## Marie83

Hola,

Me parece que "c'est trois fois rien" se puede decir. No mucho, pero puede, para mostrar que no fue un gran esfuerzo el favor concedido.

- Je ne vous remercierai jamais assez!
- Voyons, c'est trois fois rien

"Avec plaisir", lo digo a menudo también.


----------



## Yul

Je suis d'accord avec Marie.
Yul


----------



## Instantes

*Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos*​
¡Hola!

tengo esa misma expresión sin nada más, es decir, es una lista de expresiones sacada de un diálogo escrito, en el que dos amigos están hablando de una mujer. Uno le dice al otro que ella es el tipo de mujer festera, sociable, extrovertida, pero que en ese momento está pasando una mala racha y la única preocupación que tiene ahora es cuidar de su hija y salir adelante.

El amigo le responde, simplemente:

–trois fois rien !

En un principio pensé en "¡mil veces no!" (esa expresión española que tenemos para negar, de "no, no, no, y mil veces no!"). Pero después de las respuestas que he visto a lo largo del post, estoy desconcertada...

muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Es una antifrasis (dices una cosa para sugerir lo contrario:

trois fois rien ! : ¡casi nada!

Es decir que el hecho de criar a su hija y salir adelante, sí que le parece complicado, todo un reto.

Trois fois rien, no tiene nada que ver que negar rotundamente, solo quiere decir : poquita cosa, una bagatela.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Aquí, si entiendo bien tu contexto, lo dice en tono irónico.
Lo que quiere decir es exactamente lo contrario, que criar una hija no es cualquier cosa.


----------



## Pohana

Bonne nuit :

Nosotros decimos _es una tontería_, y en lenguaje coloquial _es_ _una pendejada_.


----------



## Instantes

¡gracias a los tres! La verdad es que así tiene más sentido


----------



## Japiquina

Hola,

Estoy traduciendo un tutorial de manualidades para niños en un sitio web (al castellano de España y coloquial) y me aparece la frase:

*Avec 3 fois rien*, vous obtiendrez un résultat surprenant. 

Se me ocurre que podría ser algo como "con casi nada" pero me parece menos expresivo que "avec trois fois rien".


----------

